# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تحويل جهاز الأي جي -الى y6دنجل ويعمل 100%

## yassirali66

* تحويل جهاز الأي جي -الى y6دنجل 
ويعمل 100%
فقط قم بتحميل السوفت المرفق الى جهاز الاي جي
وبعدها يتحول الجهاز الى دنجل y6
ويمكنك ربط الجهاز الدنجل الاي جي مع رسيفر اخر مثل سترونج او ستارسات
ومشاهدة القنوات عبر الشيرنج الفضائي
السفت وير يعمل على
w6 w3 
ملحوظات مهمه
بعد تحميل السوفتوير للجهاز تنطفئ الشاشه وهذا طبيعي لانه لم يعد جهاز رسيفر بل تحول الى دنجل y6
اذا رغبت بارجاعه الى اصله ( رسيفر ) ما عليك الا ان تحمل له سوفت المصنع سيعود الى حالته الاولى
وصل الجهازين بواسطة r232
بالنسبه للاختيار في الجهاز الأخر يكونtwin
وهذا احدث سوفت لواي6 بتاريخ 28/2 2010

Y6_sw-Ver3_3_rar.rar‏ 
*

----------

